# Nero Prince 2nd WM of African Lodge "Passes the Chair"



## MasonicAdept (Oct 12, 2018)

Transcription:

Boston October 22, 1808

It was agreed that Eri Lew Walter Morton and John Shorter should be rais'd to the Sublime Degree of Master Mason at the Next meeting. Same Evening Master Prince pass the Chair in the presence of Brothers Stwd. Bampfield Middletonand others. The same evening George Bampfield was admitted a member.






Very interesting document here, as we can see the first instance in the African Lodge records of a ceremony of "passing the chair". This would evolve to find Brothers who had not served as Masters being passed to PM, which was actually a station in African Lodge in, both, Boston and Philadelphia. Further evidence of English working.

George Bampfield was also a member of African Lodge in Philadelphia as well...A possible first instance of dual membership?





The above is dated April 1, 1799 George Bampfield is the chairman of a meeting of African Lodge of Philadelphia.

Source: Records of African Lodge (microfilm)


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 21, 2018)

Wow! Some very historical documents! Things like this about the Craft are very interesting.


----------

